# Quick Drawing



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Quick Drawing. Feedback/Critique appreciated as always.










My camera made it look softer for some reason. There is actually a bit of detail there.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

You should know by now I'm a fan of yours and look forward to seeing everything you create...Let me first start off by telling you what I like about the piece first.

The shading and highlights are very well played with each other. 
Of course the eyes are or should always be brought out to be the most important feature in a portrait and you have done that in this piece. Very realistic and mystical, wet and full of life...love it.

Your nose on this piece is rendered very nicely, love how you have realism and three dimensional and not just setting on her face.

To finish up the main three features of the portrait, the mouth balances it all out with the same dedication of tonal value in order to keep your attention focused in the face.

Okay, now on to what I see that could have improvement on in your next piece...

The ears and nose in all of your pieces have a similar pattern that is being over looked...in this piece the placement of the ears are set way to high on the head and are not in proportion to the human head and if lowered you could fix another problem area...the nose. When you render noses they always seem to be to long for the face...I am talking about the bridge of the nose.

I'll explain this in a visual to show you what I mean...I'll try to get that done quickly in order to post.

Also, the eyelashes are very well done...very happy not to see the caterpillars.

So, when I get the comparisons done I'll post it...


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Things to look for*

Okay here is a very quick adjustment in order to see some of the differences...I'll have to get back with a better explanation later though...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

George924 said:


> Okay here is a very quick adjustment in order to see some of the differences...I'll have to get back with a better explanation later though...


Ah yes i get you! Thanks for your critique. Appreciate it!
Although i'd rather the eyes as they were haha, but as for the nose, yeah the bridge was a bit too long lol. But i'll use that advice on my next portrait which im currently working on. 

Here's a W.I.P of the one im currently working on;


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Real quick: was this a portrait of *Kim Kardashian*? If not, you accidentally drew her because this is _spot on_.

Also, The Great George was spot on about your placement of Kim's ears ....*unless* she had her head was tlited significantly forward, but the remainder of the face did not appear foreshortened.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Real quick: was this a portrait of *Kim Kardashian*? If not, you accidentally drew her because this is _spot on_.
> 
> Also, The Great George was spot on about your placement of Kim's ears ....*unless* she had her head was tlited significantly forward, but the remainder of the face did not appear foreshortened.



_Yeah this is Kim Kardashian. 
_


----------

